# سؤال للاخوة الخبراء



## salah_design (14 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخواني الاعزاء اطلب منكم مساعده
اشتريت راوتر صغير نوع egx 400 /600 اما الموجود عندي فهو egx 600
مشكلتي ان الراوتر معه برنامج اسمه دكتور انجريف
المشكله انني لا استطيع ان اتعامل مع الماكنة من خلال برنامج الارت كام 
فمن له خبرة سؤالي هل تتعامل هذه الماكنة مع برنامج الارت كام بحيث اعمل عليها اعمال 3d
صورة الماكنه





اشكركم جميعا سلفا 
تقبلو تحياتي
اخوكم صلاح


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (14 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخي صلاح الماكينه الموجوده معك قطعة الماس فعلا ربنا يبارك لك فيها

ثانيا الشركة المصنعة لها تدعمها دعم كامل بكل انواع السوفت وير وهي تعمل ثري دي بنفس البرامج المرسلة معها 

برنامج الانجراف يقوم بإنشاء الفكتور الخاص بها ثم تاخذه على السوفتوير الخاص بالماكينه واسمه 3D Engrave

وله تحديث على موقع الشركة

فلا حاجة لك بالآرت كام مع هذه الماكينه فلقد وفرت الشركة عليك كل الصداع الحاصل من الماك والكوريل والآرت

ولكن إذا اردت تشغيلها بالبرامج التي ذكرت فعليك تعديل الماكينه لنقبل الجي كود الخارج من الآرت وستحتاج لتعديل الماكينه وتوصيلها على الحاسب ومن حسن الحظ ان دائرة الانترفيس الخاصه بها تعمل على وصلة البارليل العاديه وأكيد انها تعمل بنظام ستيب وديركشن المعروف

كل هذه المعلومات بناء على قرائتي لمواصفات الماكينه التي ذكرتها من الشركة المصنعة واتمنى لك التوفيق وارجوا أن لا تقوم بإجراء اي تعديل بالماكينه دون الإلمام التام بالنواحي الفنية والاستعانة بشخص ذي خبرة في هذا المجال حتى لا تخسر شيء من مواصفات الماكينه الرائعة فعلا وماشاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (14 يوليو 2011)

ويمكنني من غجابتك على بعض الأسألة معرفة هل يمكن ان تتعامل مع الآرت كام أم لا وهذا يتوقف على طريقة إدخال الكود للماكينه 

هل تقبل الماكينة جي كود جاهز أم انها تأخذ ملف الفيكتور وتتعامل معه مباشرة؟؟


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (14 يوليو 2011)

هذه صفحة ماكينتك من شركتها المصنعه

http://www.rolanddg.com/product/3d/sculpture/egx-600_400/egx-600_400.html


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (14 يوليو 2011)

وهذه صفحة تحديثات البرامج الموجوده معها

http://download.rolanddg.jp/en/3d.html#egx4600


----------



## salah_design (14 يوليو 2011)

الاخ العزيز طارق بلال حفظه الله ورعاه
اشكرك على سرعة الاجابة فانت الاخ والصديق الذي لا يتوانى عن خدمة الاخوة والمحتاجين
بارك الله فيك
وارجو التواصل معي علنا نجد الحل
لان برنامج الذي مع الماكنة ليس به امكانات الارت كام
تقبل تحياتي اخي


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (14 يوليو 2011)

ابشر بالخير يا اخي العزيز

غدا ان شاء الله على الاسكاي بي

ستجدني بإذن الله


----------

